# custom wings for a meyer meter2 blade?



## nbuzz (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm looking into putting a blade on my toyota pickup.. I would like the sno way setup, but they're a little pricey( and its the end of the season). However right now I have the chance to pickup a meyer meter 2 for a really good price off a friend of mine so here's the question.

I am curious if anyone has installed wings on this small of a blade? I could make custom ones myself, but I am more concerned with the blade being able to take the pressure? any ideas? 

my truck has oversized tires so this size blade angled wont stretch the full width of my truck, hence my reasoning for the wings... thanks guys


----------



## nbuzz (Aug 30, 2006)

has anyone done it before? anyone? bueller.... bueller...

I guess if i pick this blade up it'll just trial and error it.


----------

